# Before the New deco.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well i found some awsome stones and pieces of wood so im doing a bit of a change. Heres the first pic and tommorow when im done ill throw the new setup up . 180Gal, African Tank.

Just curious but I find it really hard to get a good looking picture of my aquarium anyone have any tricks?..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow I think that looks great. Try getting a tripod I picked up one at the dollar store one of those little ones then I just put it on a chair or stool.Out of 50 shots you might get 1 good 1.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allright well i couldnt hold off so i started to clear it out a bit lol. just a little. ill finish it in the morning and post the final picture. Thought the rocks were a bit to unorganized and to much of a variety meaning they were a bunch of different types. So i hope to be going with a more simple look. and Natural i guess.

Ahh cool tripod eh? i think i have one laying around here. I will give it a shot . lol


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

That's a cool tank!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allirghty i finished it up and i think it looks pritty sweet, just need some algae and a few more Vals/ Java fern plants. I thinik ill end up making this a Dimidiochromis Compressiceps(Malawi Eye-biter) tank only for a while . I found the Large piece of wood in the woods where i work, its soft wood so it floats pritty good but i was able to keep it down with a few rocks placed right. The rocks were easy to find but they weigh like 15-25 pounds each lol it was a pain in the ass putting them in their haha. Ill be planting the Java fern all over that wood in the middle i hope it takes root good, but i wont be getting the fern for a few weeks porbably.

Thanks jamezgt hope u like this one better lol .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh That looks great Id love to do that with my 90 put it has that middle brace ,plecos would love that tank . Great job looks like a real river bottom.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot  I have 2 braces in mine lol trust me it was a Huge pain getting that in their i had like 2cm to work with most of the time lol.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

That is a seriously awesome looking tank. Well done.

I know first hand how difficult it is scaping large tanks.. And you've done a great job.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks alot brandon , it really turned out good, the water has become stained also which i think looks Much better and natural.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ive got a great big piece of DW for my 180 too but I'm too lazy to put it in.. every time I start I walk over, sigh, say fk it and sit down and watch the fish instead! lol...

I used to spend like 4-6 hour sessions scaping my heavily planted 90G, man I don't miss those days! Kills your back.. But I DO miss that tank a lot.. so pretty.

I'm going to have to either screw my DW to some big rocks or just do what you did and weigh it down with them till it's water logged.

So have you checked your PH lately? Are you buffering it at all for your african cichlids? They require a higher PH don't they? I know my Mbuna need a high PH.

It'll look amazing when all your plants grow out and thicken up!

Keep us updated


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well today im heading to BS's so i gotta grab ph tester anyways, but it was in the 8.6 range before. and i plan to remove the mbuna's and make it a D.Compressiceps only tank, mainly for breeding and since they grow to 9-12 inches. Currently the female is redy to lay eggs but the male i have is still immature and hasent coloured up so i doubt he will mate. and i may need to get some higher watt bulbs lol i have like 130 watts and on 180 gal that fails for growing almost anyhting except algae and maby javafern/anubias, but those were the plants i intended to use so thats good lol. But i do really want Vals so they grow like 4 feet and creat a Great area for the compressiceps to hunt around. also the mbuna are mainly herbavoirs so i cant feed live food atm which sucks lol cant see the natural hunting behavior of the compressiceps.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Argg lol My female D.compressiceps is laying eggs ahh about 70 of them!! Damn immature male!!! lol. couldnt make it to BA's today so tommorow is going to be the day. Also will be Selling my Mbuna's and Yellow tail aceis their. so my D.Compressiceps will have the 180 all to them selves and they can grow without the stubbern Mbuna's behavior.


----------



## jamezgt (Feb 17, 2009)

What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

i am currently using a combo of Tahitian moon and This other stuff much like crushed coral, i cant remember the name exactly but it came in a 40lb bag from big al's


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I like your big stump driftwood. Did you dig that out of the ground or find it in the water somewhere? I ask because I have had crazy experiences with both and yours looks in very good shape. Do you know what species of tree it is?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey jamesG, I found that stump out in a small pine tree forest, so i assume its pine, though this stump had alot of rotten wood which i took off but its in pritty good shape besides not wanting to sink since its softwood.


----------

